# New Art Work updated 6/12/2017



## fool4fish1226 (May 6, 2017)

New art work. It is a tree with my Dad's, Grandfather's and three Uncles initials who have all past craved into it. The apples represent "the apple does not fall far from the tree" and the roots on the hand means "roots run deep"


----------



## Johnny (May 6, 2017)

excellent design - awesome way to honor your family.

I have photos of a poplar tree on my uncles farm in Alabama with 5 generations
of initials (of me, my daughter and her son - my father and his) - but never have I even 
thought about putting it into words as you have done.
good job !!


----------



## Jim (May 6, 2017)

Love it! :beer:


----------



## fool4fish1226 (May 6, 2017)

Johnny said:


> excellent design - awesome way to honor your family.
> 
> I have photos of a poplar tree on my uncles farm in Alabama with 5 generations
> of initials (of me, my daughter and her son - my father and his) - but never have I even
> ...




Thanks


----------



## RedHatRedNeck (May 6, 2017)

Nice details in the work. One day here soon I'll post a pic from a puter of the memorial piec I had made for a buddy of mine who bought it in the Stan in '10.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (May 28, 2017)

Ink update: Another 3 and half hours of work done yesterday, it is not finished but close, just needs the shading completed. The banner states " 'Til We Hunt Again" What you all think.


----------



## Jim (May 28, 2017)

very cool man!


----------



## RedHatRedNeck (May 28, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## BillPlayfoot (Jun 8, 2017)

Very nice artwork


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 13, 2017)

Had my right arm tattoo finished yesterday, now I am moving to my left arm dueling gators


----------



## Jim (Jun 14, 2017)

Looks awesome!

resisting the urge :lol:


----------



## BillPlayfoot (Jun 15, 2017)

Wow
Great art work


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 28, 2017)

Left arm started :beer: :beer: The gator with the shotgun has been there for years


----------



## Johnny (Jun 28, 2017)

wow - that is just awesome dude !!

*be sure to pass along the Kudos to your Ink Master for us !!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 28, 2017)

Johnny said:


> wow - that is just awesome dude !!
> 
> *be sure to pass along the Kudos to your Ink Master for us !!!!!!!!!!!!*




Thanks and will do


----------



## BillPlayfoot (Jun 28, 2017)

Looking very good


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 29, 2017)

BillPlayfoot said:


> Looking very good




Thanks


----------

